# Fife meets 2013 @ Black Magic Detail Studio - Methil, Fife.



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Should we get another Fife meet organised then?

Lets just throw some dates out there and go with the one that most people can manage? I'm thinking between 16/17, 23/24 & 30/31 March..

This is the best way to discuss dates and make sure it gives people the chance to see what ones they can make. I will then create a new thread for people to put their name down providing there is enough interest for a meet on this one.

Location will be Black Magic Detail as always.
Food & drink will be available all day as always and im sure the BBQ will come out if weather is good 

If anyone has any ideas on what we can do at the meet all comments welcome.

Feel free to stick your name down below if you wish to pop along and all ideas welcome


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

Am free any time so am in


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Where's the location for this please.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Where's the location for this please.


Just click the magic link and hey presto address appears:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Where's the location for this please.


You coming Trip?


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

What happens at these meets?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Big group of people who love all things detailing meet for banter etc

Come along


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

would'nt mind making one of these.
First two weekends ok for me


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I _think_ the first date is best for me, but could also do the last date probably (not the 23rd/24th)


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Either 17th or 24th is okay for me so far


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Either 17th or 24th is okay for me so far


Good lad Richard :thumb:


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea ill come threw then only in Dundee!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi guys 23/24 is out but the 16/17 or 30/31 are fine ,whatever suits the most 

regards
stevie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Hi guys 23/24 is out but the 16/17 or 30/31 are fine ,whatever suits the most
> 
> regards
> stevie


I should have checked dates with you first eh :wall:

As above people :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

OK not much interest here.. Maybe wait til around May then?

Summer BBQ Meet :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> OK not much interest here.. Maybe wait til around May then?
> 
> Summer BBQ Meet :thumb:


Summer BBQ in May? you are being hopeful, i have to get myself down to one of the meets to try this food:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

We had our summer meet last May Derek, BBQ was in ful swing was a great day. Was about 24C too maybe more!!


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I could do the 17th or 30th/31st at the moment. 

Pending shifts the 31st might be out as I'm 'meant' to be changing shift patterns on March 25th


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

am game mite come in the del sol 

callum


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure we'll actually have the numbers for a meet now Callum as little interest has been shown, maybe better off rescheduling until April / May


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I'm not sure we'll actually have the numbers for a meet now Callum as little interest has been shown, maybe better off rescheduling until April / May


April/may would suit me,the gf might actually let me out:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye it'll be May probably now.


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

never been to one of these but wouldnt mind if thats cool..only 50 mins at most from me..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sure i'll pop a new thread up in the coming weeks


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I would like to try and come along, but im thinking im working....but if not then ill be there


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

booo will need to get a meet at my place soon


----------

